# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  فشل صفقة بين التلفزيون الأردني و الجزيرة الرياضية

## العالي عالي

* علمت  سرايا من مصادر مطلعة في التلفزيون الأردني أن الصفقة و التي كان يجري  الحديث عنها في الآونة الأخيرة بين التلفزيون الأردني و قناة الجزيرة  الرياضية و التي كان من شأنها  			نقل وقائع كأس العالم و مجريات  مبارياته عبر شاشة التلفزيون الأردني الأرضية فشلت في التوصل الى حل منطقي و  مشترك بين الطرفين .  			* 


*و في توضيح المصدر لهذه  القضية أشار الى أن التلفزيون الأردني كان يسعى لتقل وقائع نهائيات كأس  العالم و التي تحتضنها جنوب إفريقيا على القناة الأرضية ايتسنى للأردنيين  متابعة هذه المباريات نظرا لصعوبة الاشتراك في هذه الخدمة لكثير من  الأردنيين .  			*



*و في سياق متصل أعلنت  قناة الجزيرة الرياضية في بيان رسمي على موقعها على الإنترنت عن أسعار  مخفضة للاشتراك بقنوات كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا .  			*



* 		 			والأسعار الجديدة المخصصة  لقنوات كأس العالم الثلاثة (+9 و +10 و قناة كأس العالم  			WC  			 			 			 				 				) هي 80 دولارا  أميركيا أو ما يعادلها في دول الخليج العربي، و 75 دولارا في بقية الدول  العربية، سواء تعلق الأمر بشراء بطاقة جديدة لمشاهدة كأس العالم أو لإضافة  هذه الخدمة على البطاقات السابق شراؤها.  				*



*وقد أعلنت الجزيرة  الرياضية عن الأسعار الجديدة تلبية لرغبة الجمهور وتسهيلا لمشاهدة بطولة  كأس العالم والتي باتت على الأبواب، وللوصول لأكبر عدد ممكن من الجمهور  العربي.  			*







* 		 			أما الراغبين في الحصول على  الباقة الكاملة التي تضم، إضافة إلى القنوات الثلاث التي سبق ذكرها، قناة  الجزيرة  			HD  			 			 			 				 				والجزيرة  			D3  			 			 			 				 				، فلا زال سعر الحصول  عليها يعادل 100 دولارا.  				*



*والفرق بين البطاقة  الجديدة والبطاقات القديمة أن الأخيرة تشمل اشتراك في جميع قنوات الجزيرة  الرياضية لمدة 6 أشهر بقيمة 130 دولار أو سنة كاملة بقيمة 200 دولارا  تقريبا في دولة الإمارات، بينما ينتهي عمل البطاقة الجديدة مع نهاية كأس  العالم في 11/7/2010. 
*
*
*
*
*
*المصدر*

----------

